# Photo in the paper



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Nice to be damn good 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Damn, you put on some weight...
:laughing:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Ha! Wish it were me. Im vain like that.  One of my crew leaders.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Great photo!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Good for you,but who reads the paper anymore?? Old people with no money to spend on painting LOL


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> Good for you,but who reads the paper anymore?? Old people with no money to spend on painting LOL


:no::no::no:

Looking at the ages of our A-list clients and the actuarial tables, I think we'll be winding things up in the next few years.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> Good for you,but who reads the paper anymore?? Old people with no money to spend on painting LOL


I had to ask the neighbor to dig the paper out of the recycle bin. After the third comment from different people about seeing one of my painters in the paper, I was curious.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Paradigmzz said:


> I had to ask the neighbor to dig the paper out of the recycle bin. After the third comment from different people about seeing one of my painters in the paper, I was curious.


You should have just asked me to dig it up on the net:

http://www.theeagle.com/news/local/...cle_e8c0bd5e-2d6e-5771-810d-64f908adb449.html


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> You should have just asked me to dig it up on the net:
> 
> http://www.theeagle.com/news/local/...cle_e8c0bd5e-2d6e-5771-810d-64f908adb449.html


Thats cool! I read down the list and at the bottom there is six more restraunts on there we have done recently. We definitely are a growing town.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Paradigmzz said:


> Thats cool! I read down the list and at the bottom there is six more restraunts on there we have done recently. We definitely are a growing town.


Universities do that. They bring a boatload of kids with disposable dollars (some don't have, but the old story of the starving student is just that. Old.) who have grown up with bottomless pockets.

When I go back to visit the city I grew up in which has a large university, the bars/restaurants/pubs are packed with students. My wife and I always feel like we're the oldest people in the place! We're looking for the best deal on the menu, they're ordering pitchers of beer by the tray full!

The growth never stops. The radius of student housing around the university has expanded outwards by at least 4 blocks in all directions since I was a kid. The university itself purchases the real estate. Sadly the house I grew up in is going on the block pretty soon and will 100% get turned into student housing and pretty much destroyed.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Thats cool! I read down the list and at the bottom there is six more restraunts on there we have done recently. We definitely are a growing town.


Do you remember Avogadro's number in the Fort?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Bender said:


> Do you remember Avogadro's number in the Fort?


6.02x10E23?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Bender said:


> Do you remember Avogadro's number in the Fort?


Yep. I spent more time in old town then there. Music venues I usually went to Boulder. Which high school did you go to?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Yep. I spent more time in old town then there. Music venues I usually went to Boulder. Which high school did you go to?


Did you say before that you used to live in Ft. Collins, Para?
Someone on this board lived about a block away from me in Golden, but I don't remember who it was.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> Did you say before that you used to live in Ft. Collins, Para?
> Someone on this board lived about a block away from me in Golden, but I don't remember who it was.


Yep, I lived in Ft Collins and Loveland.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Small world. My MIL lived just outside Greely in Johnstown. I go through Loveland every once in awhile, but never work that far North.

Were you a painter back then?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> Small world. My MIL lived just outside Greely in Johnstown. I go through Loveland every once in awhile, but never work that far North.
> 
> Were you a painter back then?


Yep. I worked for Brian Farmer out of Loveland.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Speaking of painting..I sure didn't get up this early just to post on PT. I've already logged out/back in, 3 times.

see ya later


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Yep. I spent more time in old town then there. Music venues I usually went to Boulder. Which high school did you go to?


Lincoln Jr. High and Poudre until '88 my junior year. Then I moved to Georgia.

A short story- 
I dated my wife in Jr. High. Nothing serious, I think it was 8th grade. In '87 or so she moved back to Minnesota where she was from and I moved to Georgia. I couldn't stand GA. Bunch of damn fools, not to mention I'm originally from New York! Not a good place to be for a 'Damn Yankee'

So I left Georgia in '90 with $200 and drove my little 1979 Toyota, A.K.A. The Fish Rocket, across the country back to Ft. Collins. I had good friends whose parents let me live with them until I got on my feet. I got a job in Denver and eventually moved down there but I used to head to the Fort every Friday and hang out/party until Monday morning.

A few years later, one weekend me and a buddy went to see a friend of his. This guys sister was best friends with this girl I dated years ago in Jr High. She had just moved back to Fort Collins (that very day!) from Minnesota to finish her degree at CSU. I honestly didn't recognize her but after talking a while we realized we used to date way back in 8th grade.

A chance encounter and we are still happily married 20 years later


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

^^^^ Good story Bro.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> Speaking of painting..I sure didn't get up this early just to post on PT. I've already logged out/back in, 3 times.
> 
> see ya later


 early?:laughing:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Stopped and took pictures of this today. I never normally make time for pics at the end, figured I share.


----------

